# 11C in the 75th Ranger Regiment



## Eric G. (Mar 29, 2020)

After doing extensive research about 11C’s in the Regiment, on this forum and other online sources, I can only find vague answers about them. Some answers suggest that it might not be enjoyable to be a 11C or that one should transfer to 11B as soon as possible. Is this true?

 Is it a bad thing being a 11C in the Regiment? How do their responsibilities compare to 11B’s? Any clarification is appreciated.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 29, 2020)

Mortars get to do all your usual infantry stuff, as well as train on the indirect fire piece and equipment.

The problem is the indirect fire piece and equipment is labor intensive and heavy.

Therefore, being dismounted infantry mortarmen tends to be less enjoyable than other tasks.


----------



## Eric G. (Mar 29, 2020)

That makes sense. Thank you for answering, appreciate it.


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 29, 2020)

Eric G. said:


> After doing extensive research about 11C’s in the Regiment, on this forum and other online sources, I can only find vague answers about them. Some answers suggest that it might not be enjoyable to be a 11C or that one should transfer to 11B as soon as possible. Is this true?
> 
> Is it a bad thing being a 11C in the Regiment? How do their responsibilities compare to 11B’s? Any clarification is appreciated.


You won’t be able to transfer. Unless you go to a speciality platoon- snipers, dog, etc. it’s not a bad thing- you will be in a little sub culture within Batt. Mortars dudes are weird, they’re all good at their job, and they have a cult mentality- as in, God help a private or Tab who walks onto their floor in the Bs. You will almost always deploy and you may end up working with/for some cool random units. It has a lot of perks and even more downsides. Most guys wear it as a badge of honor.

Anyone who comes in with an option 40 could end up as a “Chuck.” Just gotta roll the dice.


----------



## Eric G. (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank you for the answer, this definitely helps. Appreciate it.


----------

